# N Fork Clearwater



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

markblatter said:


> Hello boaters, considering the N Fk Clearwater (Idaho) in late June or early July. Anyone have experience? In particular, what are optimum flows and options for running Irish Railroad? Appreciate contact from anyone who knows this stretch. thanks, Mark


The water will be too low to run the railroad. You need to be in there now to mid may. It becomes a bolder fence with a good 30' bolder drop over 40 yards. Basically a river wide big ass bolder fence with all water going under. There is a class 2 sneak road side.

But the NFC is always good for something. The best run is from Rivera to Aquarius. There is some water to be had 5 mile above French Cr to Washington Cr. 

Most class 3 to 3+ water.


----------



## afraid (Jun 8, 2011)

But people run Irish Railroad at low water too though. It's a big dumb rapid that the miners/loggers should have blown up better. Plan on running sections above and below the rapid, or if you have bigger balls just run through it. Lots of snowpack this year and the tributaries might still be running, Kelly Creek and Black Canyon are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Blankmtb (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone try the section from Bungalow Bridge/Ranger Station to Washington Creek Campground around mid June/early July? Flows look like it’s around 3000. Too low?


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

It's a great river. Us folks that live in North Idaho usually only start going in there in late June and early July when Hoodoo Pass opens. You can get in there earlier from the Orofino side, but it's a long drive if you're coming from the North side of the river.

Here is a write up I did on it. 
https://www.northidahorivers.com/North_Fork_Clearwater.htm

I've rafted the Bungalow section in early July, and its definitely runnable. I've also rafted Irish Railroad rapid at that same time of the year. There is a slot move on river right, but it's tight and you really need to know what you're doing to get a raft down it. It's NOT a class II line. See pics in the above link.

The problem with rafting on the North Fork is access. The Bungalow section has OK access, but the Quartz Creek section doesn't have a take out, which means you have to go all the way to Aquarius, and there isn't a boat ramp there either.

I've also rafted Black Canyon (my favorite), Cayuse Creek and Kelly Creek, but these are very technical runs with lots of wood, that most rafters shy away from, especially Kelly Creek which is continuous class IV and medium and high flows.

You might not want to make the trip at flows much below 4,500 or 5,000. This drainage gets very little use, even by kayakers.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> The water will be too low to run the railroad. You need to be in there now to mid may. It becomes a bolder fence with a good 30' bolder drop over 40 yards. Basically a river wide big ass bolder fence with all water going under. There is a class 2 sneak road side.
> 
> But the NFC is always good for something. The best run is from Rivera to Aquarius. There is some water to be had 5 mile above French Cr to Washington Cr.
> 
> Most class 3 to 3+ water.


The road in there isn't even open yet. The Forest Service reported yesterday that snow pack is still accumulating and plowing is delayed.


----------

